# just hit 100 kg flat bench press



## j-man (Oct 6, 2011)

hi i just hit the 100 kg flat bench press and am so happy as i have just got back in to it from years off and ben back 6 weeks now went from doing 40kg 6 weeks a go to 100kg now is that good or bad is it to muth to farst pleas let me no thanks

sorry for the spelings but i am dislektik


----------



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)

I hate the old im dyslexic so cant spell line, I am, so are millions of people, it just means you have to work harder at spelling, not give up and make no effort!


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2011)

I'll praise you mate.

Well Done!!


----------



## Kiwi (Dec 24, 2008)

If I am correct you are saying you increased your bench press from 40kg to 100kg over a 6 week period. That works out to a 10kg increase per week over the 6 weeks!

Wish I could get my 140kg bench up to 200kg over a 6 week period!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

j-man said:


> but i am dislektik


Im sorry to laugh but this had me in absolute stitches mate!!!!!!!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Hey you may be dislektik ( what ever that is !!! ) but your strong !!!!!

Nice work, next time use spell check though !


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

40kg to 100kg in 6 weeks? its taken me nearly 6 years to do that! :cursing: lol


----------



## kites1664 (Oct 2, 2011)

WOW,nice one good lifting, way to go etc etc etc. seriously, well done a nice milestone


----------



## j-man (Oct 6, 2011)

Benchbum said:


> I hate the old im dyslexic so cant spell line, I am, so are millions of people, it just means you have to work harder at spelling, not give up and make no effort!


hi mate well as 2 years a go i cud not spell a thing mate i think i am doing good and i am trying


----------



## j-man (Oct 6, 2011)

Kiwi said:


> If I am correct you are saying you increased your bench press from 40kg to 100kg over a 6 week period. That works out to a 10kg increase per week over the 6 weeks!
> 
> Wish I could get my 140kg bench up to 200kg over a 6 week period!


yes mate i am puting 10 kg per week on and going for it


----------



## j-man (Oct 6, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> Im sorry to laugh but this had me in absolute stitches mate!!!!!!!


well i am trying mate


----------



## j-man (Oct 6, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> Hey you may be dislektik ( what ever that is !!! ) but your strong !!!!!
> 
> Nice work, next time use spell check though !


will do mate thanks


----------



## j-man (Oct 6, 2011)

LukeV said:


> 40kg to 100kg in 6 weeks? its taken me nearly 6 years to do that! :cursing: lol


i am big and wean i was yung i was doing 140kg so it may be that what is helping me


----------



## j-man (Oct 6, 2011)

kites1664 said:


> WOW,nice one good lifting, way to go etc etc etc. seriously, well done a nice milestone


thanks mate


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

j-man said:


> i am big and wean i was yung i was doing 140kg so it may be that what is helping me


So you used to do 140 but 6 weeks ago you was doing 40 and now 100 ?!?!?!?

I am lost


----------



## Jay_1986 (Jan 20, 2011)

Who needs to be able to spell when you can lift big heavy things!

Well done mate, keep it up!


----------



## Jeckyll (Sep 19, 2011)

I am the only one who thinks this smells....a bit funny?


----------



## brummy (Sep 7, 2011)

Benchbum said:


> I hate the old im dyslexic so cant spell line, I am, so are millions of people, it just means you have to work harder at spelling, not give up and make no effort!


 x2


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

well done matey , repped !!!!


----------



## deeconfrost (Dec 15, 2010)

j-man said:


> hi i just hit the 100 kg flat bench press and am so happy as i have just got back in to it from years off and ben back 6 weeks now went from doing 40kg 6 weeks a go to 100kg now is that good or bad is it to muth to farst pleas let me no thanks
> 
> sorry for the spelings but i am dislektik


that seems a real good effort!! done well to get up to that weight in little time.be proud!


----------



## steviethe spark (Oct 17, 2010)

Well done mate for learning to spell and good effort on the lifts ,keep it up


----------



## j-man (Oct 6, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> So you used to do 140 but 6 weeks ago you was doing 40 and now 100 ?!?!?!?
> 
> I am lost


i was traning 7 or 8 years a go and then stop and did not do a thing mate and got fat


----------



## j-man (Oct 6, 2011)

Jay_1986 said:


> Who needs to be able to spell when you can lift big heavy things!
> 
> Well done mate, keep it up!


thanks mate


----------



## j-man (Oct 6, 2011)

Jeckyll said:


> I am the only one who thinks this smells....a bit funny?[/Q
> 
> no mate i am teling it how it is


----------



## j-man (Oct 6, 2011)

brummy said:


> x2


ok mate but i am trying


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Well done mate! Really good work for 6 weeks  !


----------



## j-man (Oct 6, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> well done matey , repped !!!!


thanks mate


----------



## j-man (Oct 6, 2011)

deeconfrost said:


> that seems a real good effort!! done well to get up to that weight in little time.be proud!


thanks it has bin hard but i am just going to keep it up


----------



## j-man (Oct 6, 2011)

steviethe spark said:


> Well done mate for learning to spell and good effort on the lifts ,keep it up


thanks mate


----------



## denholm blue (Oct 17, 2009)

60 kg in six weeks,i think your name should be super-man not j-man


----------



## j-man (Oct 6, 2011)

denholm blue said:


> 60 kg in six weeks,i think your name should be super-man not j-man


no mate just hard work and lots of it


----------



## TheThomo25 (Apr 13, 2011)

Benchbum said:


> I hate the old im dyslexic so cant spell line, I am, so are millions of people, it just means you have to work harder at spelling, not give up and make no effort!


Is that all you"ve got to contribute to this thread?!

The mans just benched 100k from doing 40k 6 weeks ago abit of praise wouldn"t hurt!!


----------



## j-man (Oct 6, 2011)

TheThomo25 said:


> Is that all you"ve got to contribute to this thread?!
> 
> The mans just benched 100k from doing 40k 6 weeks ago abit of praise wouldn"t hurt!!


thanks mate


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

well done with the lifting and working towards overcoming the dyslexia mate. Here's to more of both in the future!


----------



## j-man (Oct 6, 2011)

chilli said:


> well done with the lifting and working towards overcoming the dyslexia mate. Here's to more of both in the future!


thanks mate


----------



## Shane (Jun 10, 2010)

Welcome to the club  haha only joking.. nice one mate!

you on a smith or unsupported??


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Well done mate i hit 100kg for the first time ever the other week. Weird thing was i got 2 reps out rather than 1 which i wasn't expecting!


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

nice one mate, its good how quickly your strength comes back after a lay off from training.

keep at it.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Great work mate, but do take it easy, after a long lay off, and pushing like you are, you might pick up an injury, i cant spell that well either so what


----------

